# Help Needed spotting started but had none with my son



## traceytbird80 (May 3, 2011)

Hi Ladies

In floods of tears starting spotting light brown tmi I know people do spot but i never had any with my first cycle with my son.  Anyone ever had one child with no spotting and second pregnacy started spotting any stories would be apprecited.

tbirdx


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

I had spotting around 7/8 weeks with my second and rang NHS direct in a panic. They said that whilst spotting isn't 'normal', it's certainly not unusual. They also said I could put my feet up and take it easy for a few days if it would make me feel better, but there was nothing I could apart from wait and see what happened.

I decided to just carry on as normal as I didn't want to be sat at home constantly knicker checking and thinking about the what-if's. With my 3rd pg I had spotting at 8 months and ended up in hospital overnight but again, everything turned out ok.

Chux xx


----------

